
Vue.js Tutorial for beginners - adriansky
http://adrianmejia.com/blog/2018/08/04/Vue-js-Tutorial-for-beginners-Create-a-Todo-App/#.W3NVkKA68SE.hackernews
======
hardwaresofton
Also, a good tutorial for beginners... is the Vue guide itself, it's concise
and authoritative:

[https://vuejs.org/v2/guide](https://vuejs.org/v2/guide)

Devote half a day (more or less, depending on how fast you read/take in
information that you might use later), read through the "essentials" section
and "components in depth" at the very least, and then get started building
stuff and use the guide as a reference (and also the actual API reference).

~~~
tomcam
I think the exceptionally high quality of documentation-like this part of
it—is one of the reasons Vue.js has conquered the world the way it has. A
lesson for anyone trying to move the needle in the increasingly competitive
FOSS world.

~~~
sdrothrock
When did vue.js conquer the world?

~~~
enraged_camel
Please don't do this. It was obviously a figure of speech.

~~~
sdrothrock
Why should I not ask an honest question?

vue.js obviously got more popular with Github taking it up, but I wasn't aware
of another surge of popularity.

It's not an obvious figure of speech and I was curious to know if there's a
sphere where vue.js is obviously dominant.

~~~
JeanMarcS
I agree with you, it’s an honest question.

You might find here [0] some answers. Just the Alibaba sphere is enormous I
guess.

[0] [https://www.netguru.co/blog/13-top-companies-that-have-
trust...](https://www.netguru.co/blog/13-top-companies-that-have-trusted-
vue.js-examples-of-applications)

~~~
sdrothrock
Huh, that's really interesting, though I have mixed feelings about their
inclusion of Facebook as #1 on the list given Facebook's relationship to
react. Similarly, including Netflix due to the company using vue.js for two
small internal apps is iffy.

I definitely did not know about Xiaomi or Alibaba -- those are really huge
both in influence and market size.

Thank you!

------
hypercluster
Good intro, few nitpicks:

\- it should be mentioned that components have to return data as a function
[0]

\- v-for should ideally be used with keys [1]

[0] [https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/components.html#data-Must-Be-a-
Fu...](https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/components.html#data-Must-Be-a-Function)

[1]
[https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/list.html#key](https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/list.html#key)

One should definitely mention the vue.js docs for basics.

------
stared
I know it may be tangentially related, but did anyone of you try to use
TensorFlow.js with Vue.js? While some setups do work, the default one (i.e.
`vue create proj`) results in some strange errors (seem to be a problem with
dev dependencies). More details:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/51812619/error-for-
tenso...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/51812619/error-for-tensorflow-
js-in-vue-js-app-in-chrome)

------
rb808
I think you need to check start-here branch. In doc it says app.js is empty,
in reality its set to something similar you what should type it to. neither
worked for me.

------
philliphaydon
Anyone else getting connection error on the site? Or have a cached version?

Edit: Strange, it works fine in Chrome but gives me an error in Firefox.

~~~
berti
Very strange, the official vue.js guide linked in another comment gives me the
same "corrupted content" error too. Unfortunately this makes me immediately
suspicious of vue.js itself...

-e- FF 62.0b15 here, and both sites work in Chrome...

------
enraged_camel
Nice tutorial!

Looking forward to the “a todo app won’t tell you much about how good a
framework is” type midbrow dismissals. :)

~~~
Tloewald
Actually it told me that simple stuff is unnecessarily complex, so that’s not
nothing.

[this todo
list]([http://bindinator.com/#source=todo.component.html](http://bindinator.com/#source=todo.component.html))
example is shorter and does more.

------
corbpie
Shes dead jim

